# Can Cut with a Topshot



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

This will be my first video here on the forum, despite being here for many years. I made a review post for my new Topshot and I decided to get a can cut on camera while getting familiar with it. Nothing too fancy or precise. Distance is about 35 feet. Let me know if you all are interested in more sub-par videos taken on my phone... Happy Friday.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

That's a good shot.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry I don't have a proper tripod+mirror setup like some of the more accomplished posters here. I might end up putting something more professional together if I make more videos.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Ordo said:


> That's a good shot.


Thanks! Not much in comparison to some here but I'm having fun.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice shooting. You post them, we will watch em.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video One of the best things I like about the Forum is i dont beleive anyone judges how well you shoot, its the fact you are having fun. Ive told this story several times, but Im going to tell it again At the MWST, I was so nervous when It was my turn to shoot,I literaly shook. I was shooting through the forks, and I wasnt sure about drastic fork hits. Everyone was very supportive of me, and just told me to relax and as TreeFork said “have fun” This Forum and its members are Awesome


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Buckskin said it erfectly


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Tag said:


> Great video One of the best things I like about the Forum is i dont beleive anyone judges how well you shoot, its the fact you are having fun. Ive told this story several times, but Im going to tell it again At the MWST, I was so nervous when It was my turn to shoot,I literaly shook. I was shooting through the forks, and I wasnt sure about drastic fork hits. Everyone was very supportive of me, and just told me to relax and as TreeFork said "have fun" This Forum and its members are Awesome


That's a cool story and it's worth repeating. I can't wait to make it out to one of the tournaments someday. It sounds like a blast and a great learning experience. I'll consider posting more videos if I do anything interesting. It might be time to start going for some badges too...


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Yep, that's good shootin'. I'll watch anybody's videos. Hell, I like watching people shoot, seeing their catch box set ups, what slingshot they're shooting, etc. Everybody can get a little something out of it.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Bama Murdock said:


> Yep, that's good shootin'. I'll watch anybody's videos. ****, I like watching people shoot, seeing their catch box set ups, what slingshot they're shooting, etc. Everybody can get a little something out of it.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

3danman said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good shot.
> ...


Now we have evidence, that there is one more forum member shooting with slingshot 

Many just talks, how much and well they are shooting.

More videos please :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great video One of the best things I like about the Forum is i dont beleive anyone judges how well you shoot, its the fact you are having fun. Ive told this story several times, but Im going to tell it again At the MWST, I was so nervous when It was my turn to shoot,I literaly shook. I was shooting through the forks, and I wasnt sure about drastic fork hits. Everyone was very supportive of me, and just told me to relax and as TreeFork said "have fun" This Forum and its members are Awesome


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bama Murdock said:


> Yep, that's good shootin'. I'll watch anybody's videos. ****, I like watching people shoot, seeing their catch box set ups, what slingshot they're shooting, etc. Everybody can get a little something out of it.


Same here :thumbsup:


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Kalevala said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Ordo said:
> ...


It's hard not to oblige a shooter of your standards! I really enjoy your videos. I'll see about putting a few more together, though they won't be quite as impressive


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Ordo said:
> ...


What I like about you is that you really enjoy videos. Tomorrow I promise I will try and make one for a review of the ms hunter, and a bit shooting it


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


Sounds good :headbang: :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alrighty. I am not a can shooter yet but I see the possibilities! Now a QUESTION around that famous ol' Tootsie Roll Mystery.

How many rounds does it take to cut a can?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Mojave Mo said:


> Alrighty. I am not a can shooter yet but I see the possibilities! Now a QUESTION around that famous ol' Tootsie Roll Mystery.
> 
> How many rounds does it take to cut a can?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


In my experience, that depends on power, ammo size, and accuracy. Bushpot Chef, who favors 5/8" marbles (pretty big ammo size), has a vid of him cutting a can in 4 shots, but he's also pretty close to the target. I prefer small ammo and I don't usually shoot at less than 30 feet so it takes me a few shots.


----------

